# question about a blue



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

This would be my first blue any dog ive ever owned and I know quite a few own blues so I have a question about Pink.. And sorry mods I didnt know if this went in general or not because I had a question attached if not feel free to move it and sorry for the inconvience.

Why does pink have a brown tint? Is she not blue? Is that a seal? Will it change? Im not worried but am curious.


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Could you get a pic of her from the side... she may be a dark blue fawn but I'm not sure need better pics to know. I have two blues one blue brindle that looks similar to her but has the brindle effect where she's blue with brown, and I have an unintentional blue fawn lol long story short born red but nose is turning blue lol.


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

She could also be a dark champange... but again need better pics from the side to see full colour


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

okay I will find that!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

okay these were taken last week... Is there such a thing as blue seal? dang I feel goofy for askin that..lol


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

*... send her down here.*

...why dont you lend her to me for a little while and I can check her out and get back to you. I promise I'll give her back.
:angeldevi:angeldevi:angeldevi:angeldevi:angeldevi


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

it seems she's gotten browner looking at the different pics though?


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

NinaThePitbull said:


> ...why dont you lend her to me for a little while and I can check her out and get back to you. I promise I'll give her back.
> :angeldevi:angeldevi:angeldevi:angeldevi:angeldevi


lol only if you promise because by the end of the day you'll be beggin me, she is so spicy lol.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

blue seal?


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

lmao! nice! 

hehe! 

doesnt she seem to be getting browner? what the crap is that about? lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Dosia is seal. He looks different in different light some times he looks chocolate some times he looks black and some times he has more of a blue tone on the end of his fur. Here's a few pics in different light's

looking kinda chocolate
















































looking black








lighter








bluish tint
















Dosia is way lighter than he was when he was that small.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Got more colors for pit bulls than a box of crayons lol. I'd just call him gray. Or blue if you wanna get fancy.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

buzhunter said:


> Got more colors for pit bulls than a box of crayons lol. I'd just call him gray. Or blue if you wanna get fancy.


lol Dosia's a color changer, some one said call him mother of pearl lol. I just call him a dingus lmao


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Chinadog said:


> This would be my first blue any dog ive ever owned and I know quite a few own blues so I have a question about Pink.. And sorry mods I didnt know if this went in general or not because I had a question attached if not feel free to move it and sorry for the inconvience.
> 
> Why does pink have a brown tint? Is she not blue? Is that a seal? Will it change? Im not worried but am curious.


Adorable picture of your puppy.
her color is very washed out/ faded for lack of a better term because she is lacking good solid pigment IMO. I agree with the person who said she almost looks to be a dark blue fawn from that picture any way.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks patch, I never knew there was a dark blue fawn is there anybody else here with that color?

KG ur dog is half chameleon! lmao


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

I love that last pic of her....you can see the blue in here good in it!

I would say she is a blue fawn. Very pretty girl!

Can me and Nina take turns evaluating her for you?????

Kg your dog is beautiful and shiny!! I love shiny pitties!!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

arnt blue fawns this.. is that what she turning into? the brownish tint is throwing me off I thought blue dogs were blue lol, leave to me to get a blue pup and turns brown lmao! (which I still dont understand)


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Chinadog said:


> arnt blue fawns this.. is that what she turning into? the brownish tint is throwing me off I thought blue dogs were blue lol, leave to me to get a blue pup and turns brown lmao! (which I still dont understand)


Can I have him...pretty, pretty please with a dog bone on top. He is just handsome and wide!!!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

only if you lemme have nina and the rottie.. and nooooo refunds lol


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Ok ,NINA hand them over....LOL!!!!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

lol, but if you take one you MUST take all lmao and that includes the grinch china


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

That pic don't scare me, I'll take him!!!!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

lol her.. she was talkin at me cuz she doesnt like the flash lol shes a rooer


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Imo, alot of blues have brown in their coats in the sun because of the diluted black. I'd say she looks blue too me.

see. =)


















here is blue fawn a darker blue fawn



















that pup isnt fawn. xD


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

oooo okay there is another "brownish blue" lol, so they turn brown in the sun? I usually love the neutral colors, never owned anything blue lol


----------



## rexdrifter (Feb 10, 2010)

looks blue to me, not as blue as some ive seen but maybe a little more faded, so you have a faded blue haha


----------



## bLuEpItS86 (Apr 11, 2009)

What did her parents look like? Layla pretty much represents the mix of colors her parents gave her really well. Her mother was a blue brindle and her father was a deep deep blue with white. So Layla has a deep blue skunk line down her back and the rest of her is a blue undertone with a brown overtone. Then the white chest with white shoes. If I remembered how to load a pic from my computer to the I would, but you can check her out in my profile....But I'm interested to know what Pinks parents looked like?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

check here
American Dog Breeders Association


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

bLuEpItS86 said:


> What did her parents look like? Layla pretty much represents the mix of colors her parents gave her really well. Her mother was a blue brindle and her father was a deep deep blue with white. So Layla has a deep blue skunk line down her back and the rest of her is a blue undertone with a brown overtone. Then the white chest with white shoes. If I remembered how to load a pic from my computer to the I would, but you can check her out in my profile....But I'm interested to know what Pinks parents looked like?


Wow now that's cool Dosia has the dark skunk stripe too, but it's almost gone. It started out real thick and now it's thin and going away.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> oooo okay there is another "brownish blue" lol, so they turn brown in the sun? I usually love the neutral colors, never owned anything blue lol


yes, it is the dilute black in them. almost all blues will be tinted brown in the sun best example of a darker blue with more black showing but still...look at the hind leg you see some brown in the fur










this is completely normal for blues to have brown in the fur

just google blue pitbulls you will be shocked to see how many have brown in the fur in the sun.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

O thanks blue, I woulda asked you but I cant ever find you no more 

I had her send me pics, and they look brown too in the pics but up close and personal there blue.....

dam









sire


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> yes, it is the dilute black in them. almost all blues will be tinted brown in the sun best example of a darker blue with more black showing but still...look at the hind leg you see some brown in the fur
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow the tone of that one kinda looks like Dosia a little.


----------



## rexdrifter (Feb 10, 2010)

kg420 said:


> Wow now that's cool Dosia has the dark skunk stripe too, but it's almost gone. It started out real thick and now it's thin and going away.


leo had the darker skunk stripe also, its hard to see now but when he was little it was obvious but he is champagne which is a more diluted blue from what i was told.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Monsoon was the only blue in his litter and he has red undertones when in the sun. They are still called blue. Seal is red or brown undertones and the dog is black.


----------

